# Surly Steamroller vs. Kona Paddy Wagon



## sdtubre (May 25, 2007)

All things being equal which one would you pick and why? I have the option of either one and I can't make up my mind. I would like to hear the opinions of those who know (or don't).


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

*Surly*

i have a steamroller and love it. ride 2-3x per week in the fall/winter. once per week in spring/summer.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Both fine bikes. I just like Surly's attitude. Though I sold it a year ago, my Steamroller remains one of my favorite bikes.


----------



## sdtubre (May 25, 2007)

I think I'm going to go w/ the Paddy Wagon. Only b/c I want to have it as as singlespeed and not a fixed gear. The Paddy Wagon runs front and rear brakes w/ rear cable guides. To start off w/ I want rear brakes. Also, I like the idea of having two water bottle mounts. 
Since I am selling my road bike, I am looking for a close replacement in a single speed. I think the Paddy Wagon best fills that need.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Of course you can easily equip the Steamroller as a SS and with both brakes. Having two sets of bottle mounts can be useful but I don't think they're that important on these bikes. I regularly do long distance rides on my Steamroller and find the single bottle mount sufficient.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I just bought a Salsa Casseroll SS on a great deal. It is a really nice rider too. I am really happy with it.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

Agreed on the Casseroll if you can still find one in your size.


----------

